# Warning: Blue-green algae deadly



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Saw this article on the Delta Waterfowl website. Scary stuff. Be careful when training your dog in the water this summer: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/media/deltanews/120713-algae.php


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Stagnant water holds all kinds of nasties. I take mine to the river to work.


----------

